# Seahawks @ Panthers 1PM Sunday Oct 7



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This might not be a desperation game for us, but it is close enough for Rock and Roll. We win we're a game under 500 and we're still facing a really tough schedule. If we lose it's 1-4 and we're facing a really tough schedule. It'll be interesting to see how many State fans show up and cheer for the opposing QB.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't mean to sound cocky, but Seattle's gonna whup your ass. The Panther's super expensive RB platoon is struggling.

I'm sure you read the article at Grantland about the Panthers' woes. That was the most critically comprehensive piece I've ever read about anything sports related. Makes me feel better that Seattle management isn't like that.

On a positive note, I'll be looking forward to watching Mr. Newton.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a really depressing performance. Our line play continues to be abysmal and this team can not tackle to save it's life. Still had a chance to win this game if Cam hits that 4th down pass....Now he coughs it up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah it got pretty ugly for both sides at times. Seattle managed to snap out of it, but Carolina kept going.

Browner's 3rd down stop was incredible. Just denying that TD. He also got that FF by blowing up the option run. This is the best game I've seen from him, and I hope he gets a Pro Bowl spot.

Hated Carolina's play call at the goal line. You have the most expensive RBs in the league, and you run PA? Sure, Williams had a terrible game and Stewart didn't factor--but if they can't convert here why did they sign them? If the game is on the line, you give the ball to your best player. SMH at that call.

Wilson's 20 step dropbacks were ugly, but not as ugly as the Panthers' inability to tackle him. They looked like a college defense.

On a positive note, that Kuechly guy can play.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Good lord, 10 rushing attempts for the most overpaid RB tandem in the NFL?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Newton is the leading rusher for Carolina right now, after month into the season. SMH like crazy.

Watched the replay of his 4th down pass last game--straight to the foot of his TE. He looked like JaMarcus Russell on that play. For his sake, I hope that was the worst pass he'll ever throw.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I am probably alone on this, but I actually believe in the talent on this team. I like it a lot. The offense has many skilled players, the defense is much improved from last year, and it goes without saying that the same is true for special teams. The only area where we're fielding someone well below average as a starter is Free Safety. Both DT spots and both OG spots could be better, but they're good enough--everyone else is average or better (Beason has been awful too, but we know what he's capable of...let's hope it's just a 1 year thing as he recovers from the injury)..

So, why have we been so awful this year? Simply the coaching. Rivera, Chud, and McDermott ****ed up this season royally and have been terrible with their gameplans. McDermott playing cushions on teams that are willing to take yards from dinking and dunking. Chud spent the entire training camp turning us into a gimmick offense, instead of a traditional offense w/ a few gadget plays. We're already ****ed because the gameplan is a sinking ship and it's too late to change a team's philosophy. We were promised more of the same from the offense as last year and a blitz/pressure oriented defense and we're doing the exact opposite of both of those things. Rivera is of course at fault for okaying these terrible decisions. We haven't regressed talent wise, but we've regressed as a team so much it's pathetic. We might be able to finish 5-11 or 6-10, but I'm not counting on it. We're getting a high pick; hopefully one we can spend on an elite DT or S. And frankly, I'd fire the entire coaching staff (and Hurney) if 6 wins is the best we do.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rivera is horrible. He was interviewed for about 8 coaching jobs before he got this one, and we're seeing why. He's going to **** up Newton's development. Sadly, so will the instability he'll bring by being fired. It's a no win situation.

If I'm a Carolina fan, I'm livid over that goal line call and I'll carry that rage until Rivera redeems himself.


----------

